# Pleure bébé 13 mois



## Juju17400 (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, je vous explique mon cas, voilà cela fait 1 mois que je fais une adaptation avec mon fils chez sa nourrice, et cela a été difficile surtout au début, donc on a commencé pendant 1 semaine je suis resté, puis là semaine qui a suivie, je l’ai laissé 1h, puis 2 h puis un repas du midi, et là hier on a fait 1 ère sieste donc il est resté de 10h à 15h chez la nourrice. 
Ma question est de savoir si pour vous son comportement est normal, il pleure toujours en arrivant et se débat pour ne pas que je le donne à la nourrice, une fois partie , il joue avec elle , fait des activités ( elle m’envoie des photos pour me rassurer) et quand je le récupère il fond en larme et se jette dans mes bras. Pour vous c’est tout à fait normal?  qu’est-ce que je peux faire pour qu’il accepte mieux l’idée d’aller chez sa nourrice?

Merci pour vos réponse


----------



## liline17 (19 Octobre 2022)

votre fils va parfaitement bien, c'est un comportement tout à fait courant, le matin, il veut rester avec vous, c'est bien normal, vous êtes la personne la plus importante pour lui, et il ne vous avait pas quitté depuis sa naissance.
Puis, comme il semble bien dans sa peau, une fois que vous êtes partie, il l'accepte et profite de sa journée, quand il vous voit le soir, il est tellement content que ses émotions le submergent.
Vous ne pouvez rien faire de plus à part vous sentir rassurée par la situation, de ce que vous me décrivez, j'ai m'impression que votre AM est soucieuse de votre enfant et de vous même.
Si vous vous inquiétez, vous ne laisserez pas à votre fils la possibilité d'accepter la situation, car il est forcément sensible à vos émotions.
Faites leur confiance et tout ira bien.
Certains enfants pleurent même en allant à l'école, cela arrive et n'a rien à voir avec un changement récent de situation, c'est dans le caractère de ces enfants.


----------



## mamytata (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Alors rassurez-vous, c'est tout à fait normal. Votre enfant vous fait seulement savoir qu'il veut rester avec vous. Mais dès que la porte est fermée, tout va bien.

Par contre je rebondis sur le terme "nourrice"  nous ne nourrissons plus les enfants depuis des décennies  donc le bon terme est assistante maternelle. MERCI


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Un mois d'adaptation cela commence à faire long.
Habituellement, une période de une semaine à 15 jours est proposée sauf particularités.
Chez moi, seule la première heure d'adaptation est faite en présence du parent. 
Sans indiscrétion, pourquoi y a t'il eu une si longue période de l'adaptation en votre présence ? 
Un enfant nait avec des compétences mais avec un cerveau immature. Il a besoin de réassurance. Il a donc pu intégrer cette période comme normalement vécue en votre présence. Maintenant il va devoir refaire le chemin pour s'adapter a être chez son assistante maternelle hors de votre présence. Une périodicité moyenne de 3 semaines est nécessaire pour intégrer une nouvelle routine, de nouvelles habitudes. 
Je dirais enfin que le fait qu'il passe des moments apaisés en votre absence est un très bon signe. Répondez simplement à ses réactions quand il vous retrouve en lui disant : "moi aussi je suis contente de te voir. Je suis sûre que tu as passé une bonne journée". Sans en faire plus. Il comprendra que vous acceptez dans la confiance qu'il passe ce temps chez son assistante maternelle. Et ainsi il acceptera plus facilement d'y vivre de bons moments sans vous. 
PS. Juste un petit point mais le terme "nourrice" me gène un peu. Assistante maternelle est le nom de notre profession.


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour comme votre petit se rappelle que certains jours vous êtes resté il vous fait comprendre qu'il préfère être avec vous et c'est normal personne n'est plus important que les parents. L'assmat a l'air sincère quand elle dit que votre petit se calme elle vous le prouve en photos pour vous rassurer ! 
Faites confiance à votre assistante maternelle et a votre petit, soyez positive et joviale quand vous parlez de nounou avec votre petit.


----------



## MeliMelo (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
oui c'est tout à fait normal. Et plus vous lâcherez prise, plus votre enfant de séparera bien de vous le matin. Le soir, il déverse toutes ses émotions accumulées en présence de sa figure d'attachement, c'est normal aussi.


----------



## Griselda (19 Octobre 2022)

Je rejoins toutes mes collègues.
Surtout n'oubliez pas de dire à votre bébé combien vous aussi êtes très heureuse de le retrouver mais aussi que vous êtes certaine qu'il va passer une merveilleuse journée avec ses copains, tout comme vous aussi allez passer une excellente journée avec vos collègues.


----------

